# How to enroll in USAA Direct Repair Program?



## ds6154 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi all! 

I am a Manager for a Home Improvement/Insurance Restoration company in Maryland. We have been in business for over 10 years, and have begun growing again for the first time in years! With Insurance Restoration being our niche, I really would like to find out how to get into the Insurance companies Direct Repair Programs. (Especially USAA's)

We have good relationships with many adjustors, and they offer to send the papers over for these programs many times over the years, but the papers have never come through the fax yet!

Does anyone know a good way to become a part of the companies Direct Repair Programs? Or a good plan of attack? Or anything that might help us out in this area? Thank you all very much in advance!

-Chris


----------

